
CS-SYD: Be careful recruiters, you're being selected too - Norfair
http://cs-syd.eu/posts/2016-03-06-be-careful-recruiters-youre-being-selected-too.html
======
hapless
As a fresh grad, Norfair / Syd gets the worst treatment from employers and
recruiters. For example, hardly anyone would get away with making a senior
hire fill in a hundred fields in an applicant management system -- recruiters
are expected to perform that function.

It's the nastiest job search you'll ever have. With some luck, it'll never be
like this again.

------
pjc50
Important reminder that the USeng/BReng languages use "recruiter" slightly
differently, and that in the UK "recruiter" means "independent recruitment
agent middleman". This caused a nasty unnecessary argument last time the
subject came up.

The other subject that often comes up when we discuss this is that there's no
reliable way of assessing candidates that doesn't have very high rates of both
false positive and false negative errors, so most employers tune all the way
over to the negative. This includes building ridiculous hoops to jump through.

------
zabomber
Salty.

